# Mailserver



## DeMuX (17. Februar 2003)

Hi,

gibt es einen alternative Mailserver zu Exchange,
der auf Features wie öffentliche Mails, Kontakte und
Kalender unterstützt???

Sollte so ähnlich wie Exchange sein...


----------



## yoshie117 (17. Februar 2003)

*re*

also ich persönlich bevorzuge jana als mailserver kann fast alles und das auch noch kostenlos


----------



## DeMuX (17. Februar 2003)

da gibts aber keine kontakte und termine auf die
man global zugreifen kann oder?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

keine Ahnung ob dir das hilft, aber das Linux Magazin hat in der aktuellen Ausgabe follgendes Titelthema:



> *Endlich frei!: *
> Nicht nur die Lizenzpolitik des Quasi-Monopolisten Microsoft, sondern auch Stabilität und Sicherheit rufen nach alternativen Groupware-Lösungen. Wer den Microsoft-Server in den Ruhestand schicken will, aber noch Outlook-Clients auf Mails, Termin- und Projektdaten zugreifen lassen muss, dem bieten gleich mehrere kommerzielle Softwarehäuser Lösungspakete an. Diese kombinieren Open-Source-Serverdienste mit proprietären Outlook-Connectors oder spezieller Replikationssoftware für die Clients. Können die Alternativen in Sachen IMAP- oder LDAP-Fähigkeiten gegen Windows bestehen?


http://www.linux-magazin.de/ 

ich kann dir den Artikel leider nicht scannen, da ich die Zeitschrift nicht habe, sollte es aber an jedem Bahnhofskiosk geben...


ciao Andreas


----------



## DeMuX (18. Februar 2003)

danke danke, hört sich sehr sehr gut an.
mal gucken was sich da so ergibt!

vielen dank nochmals


----------



## Tommy (19. Februar 2003)

Schau mal auf http://www.efb.nu - da gibt es einiges...


----------



## DeMuX (19. Februar 2003)

auch dir vielen dank!


----------

